# Looking for any information on this old Huffy bicycle.



## Mikes67gto (Sep 8, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the age of this Huffy bicycle. Couldn't find any information anywhere? Thanks. Mike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 8, 2018)

BMA/6 decal dates to '71 - '79, first number of serial is the year, so "2H12345" in this case is 1972.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 16, 2018)

Also, the Bendix model 70 coaster brake, marked "70," was introduced in 1970; (there was a model 76 after that).
I believe this model may look similar to, but pre-dates the 1980's Huffy Good Vibrations model (with balloon tires).


----------

